# Help needed to upgrade my PC!



## David02 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Some times back i was thinking to upgrade my computer.In other words it is overclocking it i think!Anyway i am searching for some advice as am kinda newbie with Hardware.:wave:

System Configuration:

*(EVEREST REPORT)*

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name CHATEAUDAVID (Home)
User Name David_2

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 950, 3400 MHz (17 x 200)
Motherboard Name Abit SG-80/SG-81 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661FX
System Memory 224 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (08/16/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS Mirage Graphics (32 MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (QFK065302283)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller D347PRT SCSI Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST3120022A (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182F
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 114463 MB (50578 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (41.207.137.22)
Modem  Smart Link 56K Voice Modem

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version 6.00 PG
Release Date 08/16/2006
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer SiS Technology Inc.
Product SiS661FX + SiS964
Universal Unique ID 00000000-00000000-00000050-8DCB0459
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer http://www.abit.com.tw
Product SG-81 (SiS 661FX-964L)
Version V1.0

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method None
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz
Current Clock 3400 MHz
Type Central Processor
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation Socket 775

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 950
CPU Alias Presler
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F65h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3405.84 MHz (original: 3400 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 17.0x
CPU FSB 200.34 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 200.34 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache  2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 08/16/2006-SiS-661-6A7I4A1CC-17
Motherboard Name Abit SG-80/SG-81 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661FX
Memory Timings 2.5-4-4-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM2: Hyundai 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.5-4-4-9 @ 200 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 08/16/06
Video BIOS Date 05/25/04
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00P
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
GPU Code Name Mirage (SiS661) (Integrated 1039 / 6330, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 134 MHz
Memory Clock 166 MHz

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 775
Expansion Slots 3 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots 2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor Micro ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset SiS661FX

--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 223 MB
Used 168 MB
Free 54 MB
Utilization 76 %

Swap Space:
Total 4208 MB
Used 392 MB
Free 3815 MB
Utilization 9 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 4432 MB
Used 561 MB
Free 3870 MB
Utilization 13 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




It was long!!XD
I want to install a new RAM of 1GB,a new graphic card.Maybe a SILURO,Geforce or ATI.
The information above should be sufficient to know wat Hardware will work on my PC :

Can u choose for me or suggest better,thks for ur help :

*RAM* : (tell me if it would work)

1. DDR-X1GB 1GB DDR 400
2. DDR-X1GB-133 1GB DDR 333 
3. K-DDR400-X1GB KINGSTON 1GB DDR 400
((Which one of them will work?))

*Graphic card* : (Suggest if u know better ones)

1. AS-HD4850-512 ASUS ATI RADEON HD4850 512MB DDR3 PCI-E
2. GF-7600-512-AGP GEFORCE 7600GT 512MB AGP
3. HD3650-512-AGP ATI RADEON HD3650 512MB AGP 
4. GF-9800GT-X1GB GEFORCE 9800GT 1GB PCI-EXPRESS (i will be happy if this one works on my PC)


Thank you for reading and helping me out!
P.S : my pc is also making some noise ((FAN)) and it reaches 60dc quickly when running a program like (Windows movie maker)
I know wat is causing the problem.If i install new Graphic card and Ram and New thermal grease and also clean up the heatskin...will it stop overheating quickly?


Thank you!(Am new on the forum so if i hv posted my topic on the bad section do not hesitate to move it to the good one,ty)ray::wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your motherboard can be found here: http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=SG-81&fMTYPE=LGA775

It Supports DDR400 non-ECC un-buffered memory. So 1 or 3. Check the website or user manual for approved memory brands/types. Otherwise, it could be a matter or trial and error. I would recommend getting 2GB (2 x 1GB), but you will see a MAJOR improvement simply but just getting 1GB.

The motherboard only has an AGP slot, so cards 1 & 4 can not be used. So you are left with 2 or 3.

As for the heat "issue", programs such as Windows Movie Maker max out the cpu. If you check Task Manager, you will likely notice your cpu is running at 100%. That's normal. As for the "noise", are you simply hearing the fan running at full speed (normal) or is it actually making a noise?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the PC a prebuilt? i.e. Dell-HP-Compaq? If so, please post the Brand name & Model Number.
Your best bet would be a 2X1GB matched pair of PC3200 (DDR400).
You will probably have to upgrade the PSU if you install a GPU.
You have to use an AGP card (AGP 8X/4X ) with that Mobo.


----------



## David02 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you much,now i can buy those new cards...my computer has recently become annoying lol.i couldn't play a game decently(lags),and sometimes it was restarting (overheating)

I hv done some researching on the web and found that it was Processor reaching a critical temperature.
I uses a new thermal grease which was not so cheap,about $22...in the beggining it was running good but then the frequent restarting when using 50% processes happen again!

I cheked in my task manager when using a "demanding" program and after it showing 30-50% of processes,my pc temperature got to 60dc (speedfan) ((then the fan start to run at full power))
I was wondering...if i install those new cards to boost its performance will the temp get down? Will i need to install any new fan on my motherboard?

also thank you tyree.my pc model is Texas computers..humm i dunno where to find the model.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your best bet if you want to play games is to get a whole new computer. Yours is just about obsolete in every way, and it will cost a fortune to upgrade it to the point where it can almost compete with today's low-budget machines. You could probably pick up a Dell or HP with better specs for $400. You can build a competent gaming machine for ~$650.


----------



## David02 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is a good advice.i'hv already plan to buy a new one but in the meantime i wanna upgrade this one as i like this pc...It brings good memories ! I don't want it to become powerful but enough to run a game well! I hv started to play POPT2T and i don't like some effects of the game on my pc :
Fan speed increase(normal,i know) = Temperature increase!

I was thinking of something again.

I hv an Abit SG-80DC and there is SiS 661FX integrated,so when i play a game it is my motherboard which is running the game? (currently the AGP slot is empty)

So if i install a new graphic card...all the processes will go on the card when running a game like NFS!

Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just to add to the good advice given

Overclocking means to make the cpu run faster than it's rated speed this is done by altering settings in the BIOS.


----------

